# Do you practice after your round



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

A lot of times on television, you see some pro on the range after his round, either working out what was wrong or grooving what was right.

I can't remember the last time I practiced after an 18 hole round. I usually head for the car, come home, grab a shower and once my mind turns off, fall desperately asleep.

Do any of you practice after your round? Do you find it doing you any good?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I've hit buckets before a tournement, but never after... Maybe I should try it though


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I practice my driving. Driving the car home :laugh: I never hit balls after a round. I go to the course early, hit balls to warm up and then play. If my game is that bad that I need practice I do not want to do it right after shooting a bad score. I would take time later to go to the range and work out the issues.
Basically, I do not practice at all. I would rather just go out and play a round of golf than beat balls on the range. I am not a PRO, not making my living at golf. I play for fun, friendship, fresh air and exercise. I find if you have that attitude towards the game the good scores come on their own if you have any talent for the game.
If I have a bad round I am not going to beat myself up over it. Life goes on.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I find it doesnt do me much good.

If I am hitting the ball well, then why practise, just let it come naturally. If something is off with my ball striking then I find a break from hitting balls usually does the trick. 

I have found that practising through a rough patch sometimes puts more pressure on me, and subsequently means I hit even worse shots.

I suppose I should, if you can figure out what was going wrong, by the time you leave you will be in a better frame of mind for your next game rather than dwelling on how bad you played prior.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I practice bending my elbow at the 19th hole.... :laugh:


----------



## Da Blade (Nov 11, 2006)

At least 10 or 20 minutes after every round...unless its a bad day....then it can be as much as 2-3 hours.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> I practice bending my elbow at the 19th hole.... :laugh:


We need to meet. Do you give lessons?


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 7, 2006)

I have never thought of practicing after a round.

If you know what you did right or wrong on the course is there a need to practice it straight away? What benefit can it give you over and above practicing a couple of days later?


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes. I find what shots I jacked up. I go to the range and hit 10-15 shots with that club or work on putting from a range that I missed or work on the mechanics/feel of chipping or pitching. 

It's like a golf game debriefing.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Back in college, the coach made us keep detailed notes on a score card about our rounds... how many fairways hit, how many greens hit, how many putts, how many ups and downs or sand saves... Since we practiced at the same course all the time, he could look at a card and pretty well determine which clubs we were missing if there was actually a trend to it. I think I'm going to start that again. I'm not happy with my game, but I don't feel like I have a handle on what I'm weak on.

Once I can get a feel for what I'm not doing well, I think I'm going to plan on the time after the round instead of just hitting balls to warm up.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I didn't used to practice after a round until one day I had a particularly bad day with a 7 iron. I went home and two days later, sure enough when I went out again, I found myself being apprehensive about using the 7 iron, and sure enough I had another lousy 7 iron game. The difference was when I finished the round I got a large bucket of balls, grabbed the club pro, hit the range and and chipped and hit with the 7 until I got my confidence back. Today the 7 is one of my favorite clubs.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

If i have had a very bad round say with my 4/5 iron i will head to the range and pound ball after ball until i can strike them better.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I talked to the guys this afternoon about staying at the course later, maybe getting lunch together since we usually finish about noon and then going to the range some. We usually meet for breakfast first and take one car, but if we all drove individually, it wouldn't be a big deal.

I'm going to try it...


----------



## The Driver (Dec 11, 2006)

*Practice After...*

I just started putting after a round for about ten minutes and it seems to have been helping on lag putts. I've always been a decent putter but this has helped me consistantly put it closer from 15ft plus.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Regardless of how I play i like to hit a few balls after the round, especially when I'm playing again the next day of a tournamnet. Its the best because you still have everything fresh in your mind and you know exactly what to work on or what you want to feel. The best is playing a great round and hitting balls to keep that feeling of just flush ball-striking going


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i usualy go off to the chipping range/putting green after a round. ive never gone to the driving range for a full session after a round though


----------



## GFMark (Dec 21, 2006)

No, I don't. 

By the time I leave to play and return, having maybe had a quick drink with my playing partners afterwards, it usually takes around 6 hours. 

Now, my wife's pretty tolerant but practising after the round is surely just for the pros however keen you are to get your handicap down?!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

GFMark said:


> No, I don't.
> 
> By the time I leave to play and return, having maybe had a quick drink with my playing partners afterwards, it usually takes around 6 hours. QUOTE]
> WOW! I hope you have some sort of reasonably long drive or else that's a really slow round of golf.


----------



## Almo (May 25, 2006)

Very funny replies...  I often practice after a round... that is, if I feel I will be devoted to my shots. If I feel myself going to the range just to hack them then I usually take a break and try and find a mind set where I will concentrate on what I need to work on. 

Other wise and I used to do this in Highschool... when the course might be empty in the afternoons, change up the holes... For example, go from 7 tee to 4 green. Of course this depends on the layout of the course. I think you get the idea though. If you can do this with a group, it can get exciting and you find yourself concentrating a bit more than if you were playing the regular ole holes over and over which you're used to.

Cheers,
Allen


----------



## Almo (May 25, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> I didn't used to practice after a round until one day I had a particularly bad day with a 7 iron. I went home and two days later, sure enough when I went out again, I found myself being apprehensive about using the 7 iron, and sure enough I had another lousy 7 iron game. The difference was when I finished the round I got a large bucket of balls, grabbed the club pro, hit the range and and chipped and hit with the 7 until I got my confidence back. Today the 7 is one of my favorite clubs.



You have to love the mental aspect of the game and how something so simple can change something in your game considerably.


----------

